# Monarchs @ Mercury



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Lol @ Nancy Lieberman. She just said that Diana Taurasi is a better PG than Magic. What a joke?


Anywho, Phoenix is winning 34 -23. Diana is on FIRE!!! Phoenix is hoping for their first win tonight against the champs.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

nice shot by Pettis


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

its hard 2 see how and why this team is 0-4 with Cappie and Diana..

I can see them being the two most dangerous players on the same team in the history of the damn WNBA!!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I just noticed that John Whisenant isn't coaching...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

This game isn't fun at all. I'm bored...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^It was when it started


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i wonder if Cappie will make the All-Star team??..??


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

If you say so...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Mercury are killing the champs. Can DT be stopped?

48-34 Mercury


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea, look at that..2 twenty point scorers on the same damn team..


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

49-36 Mercury at the half.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Timsy" looks gay


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i do not wanna see Comets highlights :curse: They're hard to watch when we lose.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

EW!! what the hell is up with Alana's hair??? now SHE looks "les"
(Alana Beard)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

if we had Cappie on our team, "we would be totally awesome!" :laugh:...Shut Up!

nice shot


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn Cappie you good


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i want a dang XM Satellite Radio (the portable version) sooo bad..

4ever, how bout you give me some money so I can buy it. it should'nt hurt your budget at all..but, i dont know how much a legal assistant makes ...Although, "Legal Assistant" sounds like a money maker to me.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

PHX will have the greatest backcourt in WNBA history....i said that regarding Diana & Cappie
"Kid's off the chain." lol...one of them ladies said that regarding Cappie :laugh:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*--Start--*

90-76 PHX wins!!!!
Diana & Cappie for a combined 60pts!!

ya know, as far as my favorite players goes..one day it could be Tina..then another day its Nykesha..then that next week its Tamika Catchings...but after watching this game, it looks like its gonna be Cappie.. I dont know how long that will last, though.

*--End--*


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cbobby, you better find you some business, and leave mine alone.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Cbobby, you better find you some business, and leave mine alone.






Muahahahahahaha! This is some funny ish.







Meh


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol

Tracie, ya know what..you can shut the hell up..this is between me and the legal assistant.

lol, im just playing :clown:


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Not really a WNBA fan, but i remember back in 2004, when Diana Taurasi led the Huskies to the NCAA championship, she was supposed to be the Lebron James of the WNBA. Has she lived up to the hype? And is she really that great of a PG, cause she doesnt seem to assist all that much (like 4 a game or somethin)?

Was just browsing the forum and remember her from when i watched both Huskie teams win the NCAA championship.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You know, reno...Diana's WNBA career has not been anything like I expected when she was the Number One pick in 2004. She has played well, had an injury last year, but played on...just as you would expect.

I would not call DT a point guard, but she did run the point for the Merc over the last two years. Hopefully, they will be able to let her just play the shooting guard or wing, so she can just get out there and stroke the ball. 

And remember, you can only get credit for an assist if your team mate to whom you pass the ball, makes the shot. When they miss...too bad, so sad.

DT will show her total strength on Team USA in the World Championships. She is a monster when playing in the Red, White, and Blue.

And hey...keep watching the games...they can be sloppy sometimes, but when you see some of the athleticism of these women, it will win you over.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ with DT by herself shes a pretty good player.
with DT alongside Cappie...scary.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB is just like your professional WNBA analyst.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> CbobbyB is just like your professional WNBA analyst.


lol...that doesnt sound right.."WNBA analyst"..makes me feel kinda gay, lol..


----------

